# Klingon TOS Disruptor



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I am looking for a decent 1/6 scale Klingon TOS disruptor for my custom Klingon Captain Koloth action figure.

All I've found in the web was a 3D printed version which was described as not very satisfying.
Appreciate any help or hint! Thank you.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice Koloth!

I wish I could help, but Shapeways or Thingverse are the only places I can think of.

My DST Kirk figure came with a nice phaser, did DST ever do a Klingon figure?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Nice Koloth!
> 
> I wish I could help, but Shapeways or Thingverse are the only places I can think of.
> 
> My DST Kirk figure came with a nice phaser, did DST ever do a Klingon figure?


Thank you very much.

The 3D printer results (shapeways, thingiverse) judging from the pics are not very satisfying IMHO. 
And yes, DST made a TOS Kang in 2009, but only 7 inches tall, so the disrupter would have been to tiny.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Seems like you could fashion one from sheet and tube styrene if you've the gumption. The hardest part would be getting it to the right scale to fit the figure (nice one btw). This would be a challenge I could see myself undertaking in an afternoon...










The smaller components might be a bit fiddly to cut and glue, but I think it could be done with a reasonable degree of accuracy. Even if not 100% accurate it would be small enough for the flaws not to be too noticeable.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I forgot the DST figures are closer to 1/12 scale.

I could upload/send you some photo's of my Masters Replicas TOS disruptor if it would help.

What whiskeyrat posted looks to be helpful.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd love to know how you put the Klingon outfit together and what head you used...


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Yah, I forgot the DST figures are closer to 1/12 scale.
> 
> I could upload/send you some photo's of my Masters Replicas TOS disruptor if it would help.
> 
> What whiskeyrat posted looks to be helpful.


I'd like to see your disruptor, please. whiskeyrat's pic of the disruptor is helpful, I've got some other pics of the prop itself.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

JeffBond said:


> I'd love to know how you put the Klingon outfit together and what head you used...


First it took me months to watch all 79 episodes of TOS on DVD to design and months again to find the decent fabrics, I ordered samples from all over the world (well almost: USA, China, UK, Greece...), many samples turned out to be very different from what was to be seen on the photos displayed on the websites of the farbic dealers, so it was kind of try and error - until I found what looked quite similar to the original costume. And there was another problem: The colors of the Klingon TOS outfit looked different in different lighting during the show, sometimes more gold, sometimes more silver...I had to compare with props displayed in different expositions, but there again the problem of lighting and reproduction. Of course, the biggest issues were the top and the pants. There was a guy named waxmurderer who made a Klingon governor Kor a couple of years ago that was finally sold on ebay in 2017. That Kor was quite well made, esp. the sash, what was less impressive were the top and the pants, he put 1/6 black fishnet pantyhose over gold trousers, imagine Kor in pantyhose! The Klingons pants are the other way round, they are black with gold fishnet. As you can see in the show the gold was fading , especially on the back (buttock) area whick made me think that the gold color was sprayed on some black fishnet fabric for the show. So I had to find either antic gold fishnet fabric with very very small holes, but then again the fabric was much to thin. In the end I found glossy gold fishnet fabric I sprayed with black shoe paint which gives the right "worn" aspect of the pants. You can't see it on my pic, there the fishnet looks silver, it is in reality "antique gold". I used a black male jumpsuit which served for the sleeves and the pants. The leather boots are made of a full faux leather female jumpsuit, the buckle is manually wrinkled gold sheet and swarowsky rhinstones, the belt is not leather because in the show it wasn't either, it is faux leather turned upside down showing the black fabric which is quite eactly what is to be seen on the show. The only thing that is not exactly 1:6 scale are the rank insignia buttons. A curios way to distinct different ranks in the Klingon defence force (BTW I compared the buttons of the different characters, they all were wearing the same buttons!). Those tiny buttons should be around 3,5 mm for a 12 inch figure, but then you cannot show the delicate ornament.

Here is the original button:


















and my "interpretation".

I used special snap fasteners 6 mm, showing a quite similar ornament as the "real" buttons, unfortunately they do not exist in gold, I sprayed one button with gold color but it's red gold and matte, doesn't fit the overall shiny aspect of the figure. So on the figure they are shiny silver, good enough for me (the only break of a 1/6 scale rule). For the head I surfed the web a 1000 times to find a Bill Campfell head sculpt or something similar, I even considered an Elvis Presley head sculpt...ts ts ts.. Finally I got two, discarded one and used the other, I do not remember what it was called. Anyway the head sculpt needed to be heavily modified, giving Koloth a very villain (diabolic) aspect that he did not have in the show, Bill Campbell portrayed Koloth in a Dan Duryeaesque way, emphasizing on a villain who is mostly friendly and funny.
BTW I would like to point out that the portrayal of Koloth by Bill Campbell is "Dan Duryea" style whereas Kor by Jon Colicos is inspired by the gread Edward G. Robinson, both Robinson and Duryea famous US film noir actors of the 40s and 50s (and still alive when the show was being produced).

I am going to build right now Mara, the famous female Klingon officer (Day of the Dove, 3rd season). For here I need completely different material, the only fabic I can re-use is the gold fishnet for the sleeves and décolleté. BTW she won't have the tiny rank insignia button problem as in Day of the Dove - last appearance of the Klingons in TOS - she is wearing little colorfull pins instead. (I just made them for Koloth in case I put him together with Mara).

Hope you enjoy my Koloth!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This is my resin disruptor kit from about 15 years ago:










It turns out I don't actually have any photo's of my MR disruptor. I'll take some and get them up later today.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> This is my resin disruptor kit from about 15 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Can I have it in 1/6 scale, please?😆


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been thinking how to do it in 1/6 scale. 

sheet styrene for the body, some half rounds for the lower/front body, and some thin plastic/brass wire for the emitter.

Anyway, I took some photos:
Everything is in standard, my metric ruler was not at hand.
































































I can supply more measurements if you need, just let me know.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you very much, I think that will do.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

It won't be easy anyway to build the different components exactly 1:6, especially when trying to use some metallic parts to avoid making the heater looking like a poor plastic gun. Maybe that'll be too ambitious, but 'll try.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Maybe try reducing the size of that image I posted up to around 1/6, or what looks right to your eyes, then perhaps you might be able to use the drawings to help cut and shape your parts to the correct scale?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I would not worry about using metal on something so small. My resin disruptor has no metal on it at all and it looks good.

Paint will work fine.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you have access to a 3D printer (in particular, a resin MSLA printer), you could download one of the STL files available online of the TOS Klingon Disruptor and scale the full-size files in the slicing software to 1/6th scale, or 16.66% of the original file size. This would provide you with a 1/6th scale model kit of the disruptor that you could then assemble and paint.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

These micro brushes might work for the emitter, cut down and painted.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank y'all for your kind advice!

Here is a not yet finished disruptor. Koloth could not wait anly longer to hold it in his hand, but id needs some cleaning, painting and fixing the tiny silver shields to the barrel.
As you see I used some metallic elements, spirals, a top of a ballpoint (brass) and a nail.

Yet I need to find the proper colors. Do exist reference numbers?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That looks awesome as is!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Indeed it does!

Very well done!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The last photo of my disruptor, looking down, is the best photo for color reference.

On my resin kit I used krylon celery. I think that is too light. The MR uses a very pale, almost olive drab.
The body is close to gunship grey, a bit lighter. Crome silver works well for the metal.

EDIT:

Have you seen this:



RacProps Issue 4 - The Classic Star Trek Klingon Disruptor


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> The last photo of my disruptor, looking down, is the best photo for color reference.
> 
> On my resin kit I used krylon celery. I think that is too light. The MR uses a very pale, almost olive drab.
> The body is close to gunship grey, a bit lighter. Crome silver works well for the metal.
> ...


Thank you very much.
Would you suggest acrylics or enamel paint?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Captain Koloth said:


> Thank you very much.
> Would you suggest acrylics or enamel paint?


Let me see if I can find the colors I used on my resin kit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, there is a lot going on here:





































So, the Enterprise saucer section is raw Tamiya AS-2 light INJ grey

The Leif Ericsson is Testors Model Master gunship grey.

The Romulan BOP is Tamiya gunship grey.

The shuttlecraft is Tamiya grey primer.

The resin disruptor I don't remember. It's Testors light grey I think.

The Leif and the Romulan are top coated with semi gloss Tamiya.

My thoughts are that the Tamiya AS-2 Light INJ grey is very close to the Masters Replica. 
It's just a tad light, but that will work in your favor with the 1/6th scale.

Now the question is did MR get the colors correct?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Captain Koloth said:


> Thank you very much.
> Would you suggest acrylics or enamel paint?


Whatever you like. For brush painting I like enamel, but I find myself using Tamiya acrylic more and more.

For spray cans NOTHING beats Tamiya lacquer.

For airbrushing I use both acrylic and enamel, but the Tamiya airbrushes very nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work so far, Captain Koloth!

Also, thanks to everyone showing pics of their disruptors  Great reference pics for other interested parties as well.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you whiskeyrat and Mach7 for the pictures shared. Here is an original photo of 2nd season's "Friday's Child" showing a disruptor. The colors are definitely those shown by Mach7.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks like Masters Replica got the colors very close!

Odd, in that screen cap the tip of the emitter looks black. It must be the lighting/shadows.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Looks like Masters Replica got the colors very close!
> 
> Odd, in that screen cap the tip of the emitter looks black. It must be the lighting/shadows.


Indeed, here is another pic showing a steel barrel tip.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Captain, Any updates?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Captain, Any updates?


Well, I am now using a Revell Plasto modelling putty to refine the surface of my disruptor. Then comes the paint, I am unsure whether to use acrylics or enamel. For the barrel I think enamel paint would be best. I was in a local modelling shop looking for some enamel colors but they had not sufficiant material so I guess I need to order online. So, it will take some time to complete the disruptor. 

Be assured that I will keep you informed about the progress of the making of the Klingon disruptor. 

In the meantime I am modelling the 2 female Klingons (TOS) and the Romulan Commander (TOS).

Here is a very interesting article on an original Star Trek TOS disruptor prop sold at auction in 2018 that might interest you owners of a prop or replica:









Prop Store auction 2018 – borg


Posts about Prop Store auction 2018 written by borgeditor




borg.com





_"The sale of a rare, screen-used television prop continued the upward trend in values of Star Trek props at an auction this weekend held in California and online. Auction house *Prop Store* offered nearly 400 props, costumes, set pieces, models, and other memorabilia from the collection of television prop private collector James Comisar. Many of the lots did not receive bids that met the reserve price set by the seller, but a key, rare, *Klingon disruptor* from the *1960s Star Trek* series sold strong, at $40,000 plus buyer’s premium, for a total sale price of *$48,800*...Referred to in the series as “phaser” and “disruptor,” and used as a weapon by both Klingons and Romulans in the series, the Klingon disruptor hand prop that sold this weekend joins a small list of significant pieces sold at public auction, but it isn’t the highest price paid for a Star Trek hand prop. That was $231,000, for the 2013 sale of a phaser rifle famously held in marketing images by William Shatner as Captain Kirk for the original Star Trek series, produced specifically for the retooled pilot episode, but never used afterward in the series." _

I'd have liked to insert the pic of the prop here but I was informed that "The upload file does not have an allowed extension". So please refer to the link above.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You should be able to at least copy the image from my last post and edit it into the post where you want it above now. 🤙
> 
> Let us know if you get the same error message trying to do that.


Yes, this procedure works! And the other one ,too.









I was using "https://de.imgdb.com*" *when the problem occured. I didn't have the problems with the other pics I posted here, just with the one above, but now the problem is solved. Thank you.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I am quite happy with the upper barrel which I changed from a nail to a tip of a ball pen refill I shortened and put the head of the nail to the edge.
What I am completely unhappy about is the paint I put on the disruptor. I'm speaking of the first step of painting, the pale olive. The texture looks awful. Spoiling the whole work. I used acrylic paint.

Any ideas?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That does look bad! What brand paint is it?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Schmincke and Raphael and Amsterdam acrylics.
Would I better use enamel paint like Revell?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Perhaps.

Did you use a primer first?

Did you thin it with anything before painting it on?

I am not familiar with the brand you used but perhaps it is not intended for painting over hard surfaces, but more for soaking into porous surfaces like paper or canvas.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I did not use a primer before painting. Maybe enamel is more suitable. I`ll try.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have used Liquitex acrylic paints before for details and I used a wet brush to pick up the paint with from a palette dab. If you dont already have the enamel paints yet, try that method first and see how it works out for you. It may just be the technique and not the product itself that needs correcting.

If that doesnt work out try gesso as a primer and then the paint (still use the wet brush technique.)


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I have used Liquitex acrylic paints before for details and I used a wet brush to pick up the paint with from a palette dab. If you dont already have the enamel paints yet, try that method first and see how it works out for you. It may just be the technique and not the product itself that needs correcting.
> 
> If that doesnt work out try gesso as a primer and then the paint (still use the wet brush technique.)


Thanx, I'll try...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You can try Tamiya surface prep. It comes in white and grey. It's a thick brush on primer that can cover imperfections.

I would try that 1st. let dry for a few hours at least, then lightly sand with a fine grit emory board. I'm thinking that will help. You might need 2 or 3 applications. Then paint again. I would use Tamiya or Revell top coat.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Outstanding work!

I love the detail. The Disruptor came out really nice!

Well done!

Will he be joined by a female Romulan commander?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Captain Koloth said:


> View attachment 312795



HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Outstanding work!
> 
> I love the detail. The Disruptor came out really nice!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Yes, I am already working on the *female Romulan Commander* while still working on the female Klingon science officer Mara (wife of Kang's in TOS' "Day of the Dove").

I just opened a new thread on the female Romulan commander.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Thank you very much!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Looks great!


Thank you very much!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very well done! Excellent work on building the disruptor, I knew you could pull it off! He looks so smug sitting there... 😋


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Today I found gold snap fasteners while surfing the web for a Mara costum item. As soon as I get them I will replace the silver ones to have the rank buttons of Koloth in the right metal.

BTW Mara is completed except hairdo, make up and boots.

I'll show you very soon.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Photos please!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Photos please!


As you wish,








however, as I said, she is not yet complete! I have to do the make up, eye shadows etc., hairdo (very complicated), the violet and yellowish rank pins, and she needs two rings on her right and left hand.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you.
Here is another pic of Mara, now her all-in-one leggings boots are on display, moderate heels as in the original show, no high heels!
And her two rings, faithfully reproduced.

Pic of the original show.









Pic of my custom Mara.








Enjoy!


For the pins I am awaiting special colors, and the make up still has to be done.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice work!

Any Ideas on how to do Mara's hair?
The only thing I can think of is thinned down Elmers glue, but I don't think that's the best way.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, being no hairdresser I surfed the web to find some tutorial, all I found is a guy in Spain doing 1/6 scale hair styles like the one on the pic here. 










Looks pretty nice, though not identical to Mara's hairdo. Anyway, I think I need to find a compromise. I contacted the Spanish gentleman and hope he will give me some helpful advice.
I guess braiding and fixing will be the key.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Now I have found a rather satisfying solution. I just need to battle against the fuzzy strands and hair, and find "invisible" devices to fix the hairdo in place. 
















Any suggestion highly appreciated.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not to bad. Do any of the female species in your environment have a product called Infusium on hand?

You might also need a mustache and comb set to help group the hair together for the weave sections.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe if you take her to a beauty salon, I would bet one of the Stylists might be able to help. 
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Does your public school, college or technical school have a cosmetology section? 🤙


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

JGG1701 said:


> Maybe if you take her to a beauty salon, I would bet one of the Stylists might be able to help.
> -Jim G.G.


No way, I had that idea already with some seamstresses to make 1:6 scale TOS uniforms, however they declined because of the small pieces. I figure same problem with the hair.
Since I began to make 1/6 scale TOS figures in Spring 2020 I found out that DIY is the key. So this community’s advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Koloth said:


> No way, I had that idea already with some seamstresses to make 1:6 scale TOS uniforms, however they declined because of the small pieces. I figure same problem with the hair.
> Since I began to make 1/6 scale TOS figures in Spring 2020 I found out that DIY is the key. So this community’s advice is highly appreciated.


Well, ya can't blame a guy for trying......
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

JGG1701 said:


> Well, ya can't blame a guy for trying......
> -Jim G.G.


I don’t, I’m happy with every well meant advice!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Here is TOS Klingon science officer Mara with her rank pins and jewelry rings (hairdo needs improvement).


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The hair is not exact, but well done!

The uniform and accessories look great! 

Are you going to darken the skin color a bit?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I have no experience in darkening skin on head sculpts or silicone bodies. And I am afraid I'd spoil the face which still needs eye liners and make up, though.
Anyway, at least I'll have to finish the head.
Any suggestions on how to slightly darken the skin?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Some posts ago here I wrote about the rank buttons made of snap fasteners I used for Koloth although I was not completely satisfied. Now I made the rank buttons composing 3 gold mini chainmail pieces each. The rank buttons now have the right dimensions and fit Koloth perfectly. It was kind of tricky work but now I am very satisfied cause everything is 1:6 scale.











Koloth has different rank buttons than Mara who has violet and orange gold pins. The Klingon rank distinctions changed during seasons:


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------

